# aorist + di



## vatrahos

*"aorist + di"* can also describe an unreal situation, right? Like this sentence:

"ben bu filmi seç*mezdim*" = "I *wouldn't have* chosen this film"

or

"ben başka bir film seç*erdim*" = "I *would have* chosen a different film"

But *"aorist + di"* can also mean "used to," right? So how can you tell which one it means? Like this sentence:

"sen bu işi daha güzel yap*ardın*"

couldn't this mean either

i) "you *would have* done this job better"
or
ii) "you *used to* do this job better"?


------------------

And when describing "unreal situations," how does -**ardım** differ from -**acaktım**?

Could we say, for example, both

i) "sana telefon ed*ecektim* (ama numaranı hatırlayamadım)"
and
ii) "sana telefon ed*erdim*"?


----------



## miraculeuse

vatrahos said:


> *"aorist + di"* can also describe an unreal situation



*Sorry, what is aorist?*


----------



## vatrahos

aorist = geniş (zaman)


----------



## Rallino

Yes you're right at all that you said. The aorist can be used to talk about unreal situations as well as habits that one used to do in the past.

When talking about unreal situations;

*-erdim*, and *-ecektim* are a bit different.

1. with *-erdim*, there is a condition. 

Sana telefon ederdim. (eğer numaranı hatırlasaydım)
I would have called you. (If I had remembered your number)

Evlenseler, haberim olurdu. (If they had married, I would know it)

2. with *-ecektim*, there is a plan that didn't come true because of something.

Telefon edecektim; ama numaranı hatırlayamadım.
I was going to call you however I couldn't remember your number.

Tam ders çalışmaya başlayacaktım ki arkadaşım geldi.
I was right about to start studying when my friend arrived.

There is no condition here. You *were going to* do something when something happened.

While with, aorist + di. You would have done something, should the opportunity have arised.

Let's see them both in a sentence, and see how they differ the meaning:

1. Yağmur yağmasa, pikniğe giderdik. (We would go to picnic, if it hadn't rained)

2. Pikniğe gidecektik; ama yağmur yağdı. (We were going to (go to) picnic but unfortunately it rained.)

As you can see, with *-erdim*, we use a subjunctive as well, (*-se/-sa*), but with *-ecektim*, there is no subjunctive because there is no condition.

I hope it's clear =)


----------



## vatrahos

So in sentences like this



vatrahos said:


> "sen bu işi daha güzel yap*ardın*"



How do we determine whether it means

 "*would have*" or "*used to*"? Just from the context of the paragraph, I suppose.


----------



## farukyazici

You can add "olsan, olsaydın" or "eskiden" to emphasize the meaning. Otherwise, you have to figure it out from context.

e.g *sen olsan bu işi daha güzel yapardın (would have)
**sen eskiden bu işi daha güzel yapardın (used to)*


----------



## Volcano

vatrahos said:


> *"aorist + di"* can also describe an unreal situation, right?



*Wrong.Present tense in Turkish can not describe an unreal situation only by itself.You need complementary verb -idi called ek-fiil in Turkish to make an unreal situation.We call this compound-tense in Turkish.*


----------



## Volcano

vatrahos said:


> So in sentences like this
> 
> How do we determine whether it means
> 
> "*would have*" or "*used to*"? Just from the context of the paragraph, I suppose.



*It would probably depend on the context.

Bu filmi izlerdim - I would have watched this film.

Bu filmi izlerdim - I used to watch this film.

As you see, they could mean both would+have+verb3 and used to+verb1

If we make some changes:

Ben olsam bu filmi izlerdim - I would have watched this film. (If I were you)

Önceden bu filmi izlerdim - I used to watch this film in the past.*


----------



## ayşegül

Sen bu işi daha güzel yapardın.

How do we determine whether it means

"*would have*" or "*used to*"? Just from the context of the paragraph, I suppose.


It can be understood according to conversation . If it is refered to ''used to'' it is a need to use --Eskiden--or something like that.

Sen *önceden* bu işi güzel yapardın.
Sen *eskiden* bu işi güzel yapardın.
Or there must a passage or a conversation not to use these words(eskiden ,önceden etc.)



İş yerine yeni eleman alındı ama sen bu işi daha güzel yapardın !

ın this case ''would have''

I mean ,To determine whether used to,or would have ,there must be a conversation ,passage,text,or the words like (eskiden,önceden..etc)

BUT Generally when you say a sentence like that -->sen bu işi güzel yapardın.The first meaning That is understood is **Would have**at least ı understood in this way at first.


----------

